

What we learned getting Resque set up on Dotcloud (YC S10) - kineticac
http://artchang.com/setting-up-rails-with-redis-resque-and-rescue

======
makeramen
I've just started using Dotcloud for some Django projects, and I just want to
say I absolutely LOVE how easy it is to set up apps, databases, etc, _despite_
the beta state and the limited documentation at the moment. Highly
recommended.

~~~
shykes
Thanks for the kind words! Since the DotCloud team is furiously refreshing
this page, now is a good time to ask questions and give feedback! We also have
a brand new community forum: <http://support.dotcloud.com/forums>

Also happy to give out invites to fellow HNers!

~~~
lfittl
Would love to have an invite as well, email in profile. Thanks!

------
kineticac
Two quick updates I'm going to put in the blog post: Know that the server
times are in UTC, so your cron schedule needs to be in UTC. Also you need the
RAILS_ENV to be set to production in the scheduler as well as the worker.

